# openswan failed patch

## Kosmas

Hello,

  I seem to have the following problem for an unstable system ~x86 and default/linux/x86/2008.0 profile

```
>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/openswan-2.4.14

 * openswan-2.4.14.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.29-gentoo-r1

 * This ebuild will set openswan-2.4.14 to use 2.6 native IPsec (KAME).

 * KLIPS will not be compiled/installed.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking openswan-2.4.14.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openswan-2.4.14/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openswan-2.4.14/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openswan-2.4.14/work/openswan-2.4.14 ...

 * Applying openswan-2.4.14-gentoo.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: openswan-2.4.14-gentoo.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/net-misc/openswan/files/openswan-2.4.14-gentoo.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openswan-2.4.14/temp/openswan-2.4.14-gentoo.patch-26385.out

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/openswan-2.4.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 2943:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/net-misc/openswan/files/openswan-2.4.14-gentoo.patch'

 *             environment, line 1484:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Patch: openswan-2.4.14-gentoo.patch!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openswan-2.4.14/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openswan-2.4.14/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge net-misc/openswan-2.4.14, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/openswan-2.4.14/temp/build.log'

```

I tried to resync after some hours but the problem is still there. The log file shows lots of failed (I think all) files some of it is:

```

***** openswan-2.4.14-gentoo.patch *****

========================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/net-misc/openswan/files/ope

nswan-2.4.14-gentoo.patch

========================================

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nru openswan-2.4.14.orig/lib/liblwres/Makefile openswan-2.4.14/lib/liblwres/Makefile

|--- openswan-2.4.14.orig/lib/liblwres/Makefile 2007-10-22 14:33:11.000000000 +0000

|+++ openswan-2.4.14/lib/liblwres/Makefile      2009-04-08 23:07:06.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 18

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nru openswan-2.4.14.orig/Makefile.inc openswan-2.4.14/Makefile.inc

|--- openswan-2.4.14.orig/Makefile.inc  2009-03-30 13:55:24.000000000 +0000

|+++ openswan-2.4.14/Makefile.inc       2009-04-08 23:06:04.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 39

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nru openswan-2.4.14.orig/programs/_confread/_confread.in openswan-2.4.14/programs/_confread/_

confread.in

|--- openswan-2.4.14.orig/programs/_confread/_confread.in       2006-04-12 19:55:42.000000000 +0000

|+++ openswan-2.4.14/programs/_confread/_confread.in    2009-04-08 23:06:04.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 51

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nru openswan-2.4.14.orig/programs/_confread/ipsec.conf.in openswan-2.4.14/programs/_confread/

ipsec.conf.in

|--- openswan-2.4.14.orig/programs/_confread/ipsec.conf.in      2006-10-19 03:49:46.000000000 +0000

|+++ openswan-2.4.14/programs/_confread/ipsec.conf.in   2009-04-08 23:06:04.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 60

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Nru openswan-2.4.14.orig/programs/examples/l2tp-psk.conf.in openswan-2.4.14/programs/examples

/l2tp-psk.conf.in

|--- openswan-2.4.14.orig/programs/examples/l2tp-psk.conf.in    2007-11-02 01:49:40.000000000 +0000

|+++ openswan-2.4.14/programs/examples/l2tp-psk.conf.in 2009-04-08 23:06:04.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

```

Thanks in advance for any tip or help,

Kosmas.

----------

## kevstar31

Post a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org/ and include the full emerge log and output of emerge --info.

In the meantime you can try masking the specific version of the package by:

```
 echo "=net-misc/openswan-2.4.14" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

God Bless,

Kevin

----------

## Kosmas

Will do that. Thanks Man.

----------

